# Fenix PD10 battery question



## smilyize (May 17, 2012)

I searched the site but I didn't find the answer I want, can someone tell me what brand rechargeable battery (CR123) fits exactly the Fenix PD10, I'm currently using Sanyo/Surefire non rechargeables...
I tried using Ultrafire rechargeable CR123 battery but it seems longer in length. bottom line I want to use a rechargeable CR123 battery on my Fenix PD10.... thanks in advance, have a great day. smilyize


----------



## Labrador72 (May 17, 2012)

Be careful which RCR123 you use - Lio-on ones might fry your light!
You could try Ternergy Lifepo 3.0V but I don't know if they fit the PD10.


----------



## smilyize (May 17, 2012)

Labrador72 said:


> Be careful which RCR123 you use - Lio-on ones might fry your light!
> You could try Ternergy Lifepo 3.0V but I don't know if they fit the PD10.



thank you mate, I'll try, Ternergy Lifepo 3.0V.....


----------

